# Texas Dr Pepper embossed/raised letters bottles



## Dr Pepper bottle man

Texas Dr Pepper embossed/raised letters bottles all 21 of them, some rare, a lot from 3 Rivers*
Exception, the green 1951 transition bottle going from the clear 6 1/2 to the 6 oz.


----------



## ACLbottles

Very nice! I love those raised letter Dr Peppers. I always keep an eye out for them! Nice collection!


----------



## mikeodigs

I just found a broken debossed San Angelo, Tex Dr pepper, from 1942.  in my video (Bottle Digging in my lunch hour) mikeo digs on youtube. 

I like your collection. happy digging


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

If anyone has any Texas embossed/raised letters bottle they would like to sell, contact me at cctrayders@comcast,net.

PS. just got a very rare Trinity, Texas bottle from a very small town above Huntsville, Texas.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

My latest bottle and its history.
  Update on the Trinity Texas Dr Pepper bottle history.
  In 1917, Mr. and Mrs. W.F. Thornton purchased Anderson Bottling Works located in Trinity, Texas including the bottling machine and all accessories. They produced various flavors. 
  In 1918 Coca-Cola was added to the list of  flavors.
  In 1927 the Trinity Bottling Works received a Dr Pepper franchise, and the name was changed to the Dr Pepper Bottling Co. 
  Some of the original bottles are shown.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

My latest rare bottle.Livingston Texas raised letter/embossed made by the 3 Rivers Glass Co. The height of my collection.


----------



## ACLbottles

Wow, that Livingston bottle is awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

Thanx, my advantage of being retired, I see more items on Ebay than working folks, thanx, Doyle


----------



## Jofo1972

I have some bottles that my dad had collected over the years and was wondering what the artesian embossed bottles go for from Fort Worth Bottling Co


----------



## Lacsco

You can text me jofo at 4096516935


----------

